# BACK IN THE 90'S



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

HOW IT WAS DONE IN THE 90'S. CHECK OUT PART 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVaKMrZpx3g&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLF565BE01113EF02D


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

All them cars and only like one or two g-bodies :wow: you notice that shit??


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

payfred said:


> All them cars and only like one or two g-bodies :wow: you notice that shit??


YES SIR :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's how we still do it. Lol.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

The 1990s were the chit. To bad I didn't have a car then.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

80 TO THE 90'S WAS THE BEST PERIOD OF LOWRIDING CREATIVITY IN MY OPINION. MORE CANDY AND FLAKED OUT CARS THAT LAYED LOW ALL THE WAY FRONT AND BACK TO THE GROUND. EVEN THE HOPPERS LOOKED BETTER. ALSO MORE CHICKS WERE AT THE SEEN IN GROUPS! I MISS THIS ERA 2! :thumbsup::werd::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

JROCK said:


> 80 TO THE 90'S WAS THE BEST PERIOD OF LOWRIDING CREATIVITY IN MY OPINION. MORE CANDY AND FLAKED OUT CARS THAT LAYED LOW ALL THE WAY FRONT AND BACK TO THE GROUND. EVEN THE HOPPERS LOOKED BETTER. ALSO MORE CHICKS WERE AT THE SEEN IN GROUPS! I MISS THIS ERA 2! :thumbsup::werd::nicoderm:uffin:


:werd: :yes:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THATS MY CADDY AT 2:59.. GOD, I MISS THAT BITCH :tears: SHE WENT TO JAPAN.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't forget Fox News


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JROCK said:


> 80 TO THE 90'S WAS THE BEST PERIOD OF LOWRIDING CREATIVITY IN MY OPINION. MORE CANDY AND FLAKED OUT CARS THAT LAYED LOW ALL THE WAY FRONT AND BACK TO THE GROUND. EVEN THE HOPPERS LOOKED BETTER. ALSO MORE CHICKS WERE AT THE SEEN IN GROUPS! I MISS THIS ERA 2! :thumbsup::werd::nicoderm:uffin:


 This I have to agree with . This era was when people actually let the cars talk . It seems now this day and age there are more groupies than there are contributors. there are also dudes that are giving passes for shit that they do on this forum that in the 80's and 90's era they would have been toe tagged for. so I guess you can look at it in a positive light . Lowriding I s what we make of it though . If you lead by exapmle those who You inspire will follow . Me MYself will always be a rider, because I enjoy it for what it is and could careless what the next mans doing .


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*man i wish i could be living in this era, which everything was cheaper for lowriding!




*


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

lowriding is dead move on


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> so are g-body's


and impalas and everything else


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about the sex offenders in those fox clips?:thumbsdown:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

The good 'ol days... Man I feel old now.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

The 90s lowriding scene is what got me hooked. gold plating and candy and flake. When the biggest rims were 15's and and hoppers wernt trying to flip there cars over on top. And am i the only one that misses the car dancing compatitions at shows? Lets bring it all back


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn :/ I wish I was born like in 82 in stead of 92 I would of loved to be there but fuck it still cruising whitter in my cutlass 
Drifting on a memory cruise needs too come back for summer bigger and better then the first one!


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

sixonebubble said:


> The good 'ol days... Man I feel old now.


x2:h5:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

fullsize67 said:


> The 90s lowriding scene is what got me hooked. gold plating and candy and flake. When the biggest rims were 15's and and *hoppers wernt trying to flip there cars over on top. And am i the only one that misses the car dancing compatitions at shows?* Lets bring it all back


Whats the point of that? Now they have to build a whole new car.


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

People were more open minded back then


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MUSIC WAS AN IMPORTANT PART OF THE SCENE THAT COMPLIMENTED THE LOWRIDING IN THAT ERA. ROGER AND ZAPP PLUS MANY OTHERS USE TO JAM OR BE JAMMED ON THE AIR WAVES THAT WAS REAL OLD SCHOOL TODAY. NOT LIKE TODAY'S RADIO STATIONS CLAIMING TO BE OLD SCHOOL OR SO CALLED PLAYING OLD SCHOOL WHEN THEY KEEP PLAYING MARIA CAREY, WHITNEY HOUSTON, TLC, BEYONCE, AND SO ON. NO WONDER ITUNES ARE ON THE RISE. :werd::nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

car dancing rules.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

dogbonekustoms said:


> car dancing rules.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

dogbonekustoms said:


> car dancing rules.


BED DANCING WAS COOL BACK IN THE DAY. :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

64 Manny said:


> HOW IT WAS DONE IN THE 90'S. CHECK OUT PART 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVaKMrZpx3g&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLF565BE01113EF02D


Damn i remeber getting that video when it came out new no dvds just vhs lol. Alot of them cars ended up being lowrider mag feature cars later on. Them were the good ol days for damn sure.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

big C said:


> Damn i remeber getting that video when it came out new no dvds just vhs lol. Alot of them cars ended up being lowrider mag feature cars later on. Them were the good ol days for damn sure.


YEAH ALOT OF THE CARS DID COME OUT IN THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE:werd: SAD TO SAY ALOT OF THEM CARS ENDED UP IN JAPAN.:facepalm:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I remember cruising after any given show with my arm out the window showing off my 1st place trophy! Gas was $1.25...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sixonebubble said:


> I remember cruising after any given show with my arm out the window showing off my 1st place trophy! Gas was $1.25...


THIOSE WERE THE DAYS! :tears:


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

The 90's were by no uncertain terms, the BEST years of lowriding. RIP


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Back then having a car on wires actually meant something.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

64 Manny said:


> THATS MY CADDY AT 2:59.. GOD, I MISS THAT BITCH :tears: SHE WENT TO JAPAN.


car came out in street customs right, had a white booty? When I saw the clip and this car I was like hey I remember that car. Real nice..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


I have this video on vhs. Its a trip seeing how much styles have changed.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Now I feel even older than when I first read this thread. LOL 

_Just dippin', hittin' switches, knockin' hoodrat bitches, on them thangs ..._


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


:uh: I though hubcaps were popular in the 80's?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTTuffin:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Tangletowner said:


> The 90's were by no uncertain terms, the BEST years of lowriding. RIP


X64 and so was Cruising!!


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

Growing up in the 90s was a nice scene. I grew up in the central valley of Cali. The hot spots were Chester ave in Bakersfield, Mooney Blvd in Visalia and you couldnt forget Blackstone in Fresno. I couldnt wait till Saturday night to head out to one of those cruise spots. There was always girls cruising and hanging out on the sidelines. People would cruise with there trophies that they had won that day. Gangs always had a very strong presence, but when it came to crusing that was out the window. Its really to bad that the newer genearation of lowriders will never get to experiance this.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

moonlighters said:


> Growing up in the 90s was a nice scene. I grew up in the central valley of Cali. The hot spots were Chester ave in Bakersfield, Mooney Blvd in Visalia and you couldnt forget Blackstone in Fresno. I couldnt wait till Saturday night to head out to one of those cruise spots. There was always girls cruising and hanging out on the sidelines. People would cruise with there trophies that they had won that day. Gangs always had a very strong presence, but when it came to crusing that was out the window. Its really to bad that the newer genearation of lowriders will never get to experiance this.


:werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

moonlighters said:


> Growing up in the 90s was a nice scene. I grew up in the central valley of Cali. The hot spots were Chester ave in Bakersfield, Mooney Blvd in Visalia and you couldnt forget Blackstone in Fresno. I couldnt wait till Saturday night to head out to one of those cruise spots. There was always girls cruising and hanging out on the sidelines. People would cruise with there trophies that they had won that day. Gangs always had a very strong presence, but when it came to crusing that was out the window. Its really to bad that the newer genearation of lowriders will never get to experiance this.


COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE. THERE WAS MORE STYLE AND CREATIVITY BACK THEN. THE CRUISING YOU MENTIONED WAS MORE EXCITING WHEN YOU HAD REAL BAD ASS RIDES ROLLIN , HOPPING, AND {SCRAPING}, AFTER THE CAR SHOWS WHILE FINE HYNAS WERE GROUPED IN 6 PACKS TO 24 VALUE PACKS READY TO GET MACKED ON. IN FACT CHICKS WERE MORE RECEPTIVE AND INTO THE LOWRIDERS. NOT LIKE NOWADAYS. THE CHICKS JUST WANT TO GET IN THE MAGAZINES THEN SPLIT GETTING WHAT THEY WANT IMAGE WISE AND THEY OUT AFTER THE SHOW THEN ON TO THE NEXT SHOW THAT WILL GIVE THEM MAGAZINE EXPOSURE. BACK IN THE DAY IT WAS MORE ABOUT STYLE FIRST, NOT ABOUT PLEASING A WHOLE BUNCH OF [DUDES] ON WHO IS A RIDER, WHO HOPS THE HIGHEST, WHO'S BALLIN, TALKING TRASH, AND GETTING ON THE (TREND BAND WAGON) LIKE COLORED SPOKES TO DONKIN TRYING TO MERGE OR INTERTWINE IT TO THE LOWRIDER CULTURE. :nicoderm:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


>


I RECOGNIZE THIS THIS OLD FOOTAGE. THAT'S WHAT'S I'M TALKING ABOUT! REAL CRUISING (DONK FREE). NO JUNKY INCOMPLETE CLOWN HOPPERS. AND NO HANGING AROUND IN A PARKING LOT IN THE DARK WHILE STILL CALLING IT CRUISING OR CRUISE NIGHT. :nicoderm::werd::h5::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

OG-CRENSHAW said:


>


OH YEAH! :uh::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JROCK said:


> COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE. THERE WAS MORE STYLE AND CREATIVITY BACK THEN. THE CRUISING YOU MENTIONED WAS MORE EXCITING WHEN YOU HAD REAL BAD ASS RIDES ROLLIN , HOPPING, AND {SCRAPING}, AFTER THE CAR SHOWS WHILE FINE HYNAS WERE GROUPED IN 6 PACKS TO 24 VALUE PACKS READY TO GET MACKED ON. IN FACT CHICKS WERE MORE RECEPTIVE AND INTO THE LOWRIDERS. NOT LIKE NOWADAYS. THE CHICKS JUST WANT TO GET IN THE MAGAZINES THEN SPLIT GETTING WHAT THEY WANT IMAGE WISE AND THEY OUT AFTER THE SHOW THEN ON TO THE NEXT SHOW THAT WILL GIVE THEM MAGAZINE EXPOSURE. BACK IN THE DAY IT WAS MORE ABOUT STYLE FIRST, NOT ABOUT PLEASING A WHOLE BUNCH OF [DUDES] ON WHO IS A RIDER, WHO HOPS THE HIGHEST, WHO'S BALLIN, TALKING TRASH, AND GETTING ON THE (TREND BAND WAGON) LIKE COLORED SPOKES TO DONKIN TRYING TO MERGE OR INTERTWINE IT TO THE LOWRIDER CULTURE. :nicoderm:


COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE ALL OF ITS TRUE WHAT YOU SAID PLUS TRAILERS ALSO DONT HELP EITHER IT SEEMS LIKE NOW A DAYS EVERYONE TRYING TO GO FULL CUSTOM JUST SHOW ONLY RIDES AND ALOT PEOPLE ARE TOO SCARED OR DONT WANNA DRIVE AN CRUISE THERE RIDES AT ALL AND JUST WANNA TRAILER THEM EVERYWERE OR THEY HARDLY WANNA DRIVE AN CRUISE THERE RIDES BACK IN THE DAYS EVERYONE ENJOYED THERE RIDES AND ALWAYS LOOKED FORWARD AND WERE ALL PUMPED UP TO GO CRUISING ESPCAILLY AFTER ALL CAR SHOWS AND ANY KIND OF LOWRIDER FUNCIONS WERE OVER ALL LOWRIDERS WERE OUT THERE EVEN FULL CUSTOM ONES WERE OUT THERE CRUISING BACK THEN HOPPIN AN SCRAPING THEY WERENT SCARED TO BRING THERE LOWLOWS OUT WISH WE HAD MORE REAL RIDERS LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS ALL THE DIFFRANT CITYS THAT HAD CRUSING STRIPS WOULD GET SO PACKED BUMPER TO BUMPER BOTH WAYS NOW ALOT NOW ALOT OF PLACES THAT USE TO BE CRUISING SPOTS ARE DEAD SADLY TO SAY


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

This was my town back in the 90s wish it was still like this now a day's it's like a ghost town dead a 9pm no one cruises anymore


----------



## THEONEWHOKNOCKS (Sep 6, 2012)

i miss the 90's


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

fullsize67 said:


> The 90s lowriding scene is what got me hooked. gold plating and candy and flake. When the biggest rims were 15's and and hoppers wernt trying to flip there cars over on top. And am i the only one that misses the car dancing compatitions at shows? Lets bring it all back


I always liked car dancing more than hopping


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Japan still puttin' on for you older cats


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Japan still puttin' on for you older cats


glad there puting it down for the life style but dam thats a shame they probuly got more real street riders then we do now a days aint that a bitch an they got the whole lowrider life style from us we need more real riders back out there cruising agin so whoever has a trailer put that bitch on retirement an lets cruise an get cruising crackin agin in whatever city or state your in that had a cruising spot before bring that shit back to live all the old school lowrider shits comin back in style why not bring cruisin back in style


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Japan still puttin' on for you older cats


 "we like the cars the cars that go boom where tegra and bunny and we like the boom


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

JROCK said:


> OH YEAH! :uh::thumbsup::nicoderm:


 that imp life


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

porterville 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

heartbreaker 1960


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Bad ass. The 'vette not so much but those were never nice in any guise 
The camaro is my favorite, those 3rd gen are great layed on wires.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I got some daytons from the 90s for sale?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

USED*72 SPOKE DAYTON AND CORNELLS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I think i want an 86 irocz with an insane poke. Too bad it would get inpunded n a blink over here...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I was in My Teens When I Cruised Whittier Blvd In East LA.Than In My 20's Cruising Whittier Blvd In Pico Rivera.Sure Miss those Days.Dont forget when Cruising was Happening at Legg Lake.Damn I'm Old.:nicoderm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

It's too bad I had to grow up. The best summers' of my life where this era! Cruizin' Broadway and Sunrise.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Are these Pics from the LRM Show that used to be in Pomona?


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Are these Pics from the LRM Show that used to be in Pomona?


:yes:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

1990s were the shit!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

"Afternoon drive with Theo"

"Kevin Slow Jammin James"

"Street Science"














































Those that know...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Damn I remember this Show.Huntington Park High School.And If I remember Brenton Wood Was Performing.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

My Sons Bike Back In The 90's And My 90 Civic Before and After I Painted It.Rolling On 13X7 Roadsters.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Aint nothing better then old school lowriders more varietys of diffrent cars and trucks used not just your same oh same oh clean hoppers and dancers and bed lifts back then no trashy circus hoppers like now a days and more cruising even if it was full custom with chrome or gold undercarriage or been in lowrider magazine before you would see it out there cruising trailers didnt really exist either mostly everyone drove to events or carshows local or long distance I miss those days


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Aint nothing better then old school lowriders more varietys of diffrent cars and trucks used not just your same oh same oh clean hoppers and dancers and bed lifts back then no trashy circus hoppers like now a days and more cruising even if it was full custom with chrome or gold undercarriage or been in lowrider magazine before you would see it out there cruising trailers didnt really exist either mostly everyone drove to events or carshows local or long distance I miss those days


Yuuup.:thumbsup: Miss Those Days My Self..


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Damn I remember this Show.Huntington Park High School.And If I remember Brenton Wood Was Performing.


yes it was dukes imperials toy ....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

The 90's where the shit .. I miss those days ... Lowriding seemed a lot more open back then ... You could ride anything with spokes and and it was accepted ... Unlike today


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Here my ride from 1991 lrm


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

And again in 1995


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

My sentra from 93-94


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Im selling the 12 issues for each of the following years... 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 00, 01, *02, 03, 04, 05

They are in excellent conditions with the posters still in them, the posters of the ones from the 90s used to be on my wall but i put them back where they belong when i took them down.

*02 both January issues.

$80 per year shipped 

PM me :rimshot:Paypal ready


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....

94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec. 

06. All except the November issue 

07. All except Oct, Nov, Dec. 

08.All except Jan. 

09. All except Feb, Mar. 

10. Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, Oct. 

$10 EACH shipped

PM me :rimshot:

Also, if anybody is intersted in STREET CUSTOMS magazines i have 52 issues

HAVE A BLESSED DAY!!!Paypal ready


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> The 90's where the shit .. I miss those days ... Lowriding seemed a lot more open back then ... You could ride anything with spokes and and it was accepted ... Unlike today


i agree with you bro especially out here in San Jose we had a variety of different cars and trucks euros cars mini jeeps brands used as lowriders plus your usual same oh same oh that are used today but its way better back then I like the different varietys cars and trucks used hoppers dancers bed lifts car shows and the streets are not the same with out the different lowlows and there was more cruising back then wish we can rewind and go back in time


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

loving the 'zuki D! Those things chip like crazy


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

D-Cheeze said:


> And again in 1995


I Remember your Rides.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> I got some more but these are not complete so ill post the ones i have.....
> 
> 94. Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct. Nov, Dec.
> 
> ...


Would You Happen to Have any BLVD Mags?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> i agree with you bro especially out here in San Jose we had a variety of different cars and trucks euros cars mini jeeps brands used as lowriders plus your usual same oh same oh that are used today but its way better back then I like the different varietys cars and trucks used hoppers dancers bed lifts car shows and the streets are not the same with out the different lowlows and there was more cruising back then wish we can rewind and go back in time


X2 But My Area Was Whittier and Pico Rivera.When they would Close Whittier Blvd everyone would Cruise Rosemead Blvd and When they Blocked that off everyone would Go To Legg Lake.All In one Night.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> X2 But My Area Was Whittier and Pico Rivera.When they would Close Whittier Blvd everyone would Cruise Rosemead Blvd and When they Blocked that off everyone would Go To Legg Lake.All In one Night.


thats wassup brotha when story N king cruising was poping we would be out there all night tile sun rise i luv to cruise like that again I dont care for plastic trophys I dont build my lowlows just for show I build them to show and drive and cruise if its not driveable lowlow I dont wait it


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> thats wassup brotha when story N king cruising was poping we would be out there all night tile sun rise i luv to cruise like that again I dont care for plastic trophys I dont build my lowlows just for show I build them to show and drive and cruise if its not driveable lowlow I dont wait it


Yuuup.Me and My Homie Used to Drive all the way to Los Banos and Tulare.On 13's Just to Go To Car Shows and Cruise After.I dont know what it was But The Girls Back Than if they knew you were from LA.It was easy Pickings.I Felt like a celebrity.LOL


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Thats what got me started!!! Man those days are missed.


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

RIDERCHRONICLES said:


> Thats what got me started!!! Man those days are missed.


yes those days are missed loved the 80's and 90's lowriding at its best years and the cruising spots every city were there was one was off the hook and everyone wanted to cruise back then its still not to late to bring everything back like it use to be its just up to everyone to do there part everywere and bring back the real lowriding and cruising and have a good time


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> yes those days are missed loved the 80's and 90's lowriding at its best years and the cruising spots every city were there was one was off the hook and everyone wanted to cruise back then its still not to late to bring everything back like it use to be its just up to everyone to do there part everywere and bring back the real lowriding and cruising and have a good time


exactly!!! kids just dont know these days!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> "Afternoon drive with Theo"
> 
> "Kevin Slow Jammin James"
> 
> ...


92.3 THE BEAT


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

These beentheredonethat pics are awesome. The hondas are plain bad ass.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> yes those days are missed loved the 80's and 90's lowriding at its best years and the cruising spots every city were there was one was off the hook and everyone wanted to cruise back then its still not to late to bring everything back like it use to be its just up to everyone to do there part everywere and bring back the real lowriding and cruising and have a good time


To true man ... To true


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Yup does Were the good old days.. if Whittier was block off.. We would drive all the way to terminal island to cruise.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


Wow how far we've came that looks like John Kennedy owner of bow tie connection T bird tears of a clown .


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

that what it is? Thought it was a prelude but now that you say it i see it deffo aint. Small phone screen playin tricks LOL
Btw, its nice to see all this ''econoboxes'' all done up with suspension, paint, interiors....they look so good. Wish i lived in the past.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Dont forget them MINITRUCKS with the boomin systems haha!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i tnink i mentiond already but seems no one remembers the ''cars that boom'' video with the minis with the beds fulla subs


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> i tnink i mentiond already but seems no one remembers the ''cars that boom'' video with the minis with the beds fulla subs


Tegra and Bunny!!!! yo!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

RIDERCHRONICLES said:


> Tegra and Bunny!!!! yo!


Id still bump that song today with no shame! I love Pandora on my phone. It's like I never left the 90's


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dogbonekustoms said:


> These beentheredonethat pics are awesome. The hondas are plain bad ass.


thanks sorry not crop no computer skills ,,,,, i got a couple more


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Capped spokes!!! keep them pics comin!!!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

I do miss the way the scene was in the 90's here in AZ. alot more cruising,parties, and good shows. I don't miss the knuckleheads from the 90's though. alot more stupid violence on the low low scene back then


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> I do miss the way the scene was in the 90's here in AZ. alot more cruising,parties, and good shows. I don't miss the knuckleheads from the 90's though. alot more stupid violence on the low low scene back then


yea I agree I miss all that too thats how it was in san jose ca I also dont miss the knuckleheads from the 90's that messed it for everyone in everywere citys and states with the violence on the cruising strips thats exactly what happen out here on the famous story N king blvd strips its sad to see the cruising strips dead but if we really want it all back we can do is move forward suport each respect each other if theres drama leave that shit at home its not to late to bring everything back like the 90's and the bumper to bumper cruising we all just have to put effort in the citys and states we live in and make an effort to pull out the rides out of the garage more and cruise them it sucks to see a nice ride on a trailer it looks way better on the road cruising


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

D-cheeze wasn't your dragon slayer on the NBK album?


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

john kennedy when he was in groupe car club south bay


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Junior LOC said:


> X64 and so was Cruising!!


 That depended on where u lived. In the Bay Area Cali the 70,s and 80,s where by far the best of the lowriding era. From bay to L.A the bvld,s were packed with LoLo and hoe,s. It was a beautiful thing. A Lowriders dream. So much creation. In the 90,s people started getting into mini truck and euro,s. the traditional lowrider started disappearing. Only the true stone cold lowrider mutha fuckas stayed traditional. And that,s real talk coming from a OG that been lowriding since 1977


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> I do miss the way the scene was in the 90's here in AZ. alot more cruising,parties, and good shows. I don't miss the knuckleheads from the 90's though. alot more stupid violence on the low low scene back then


Ya,,that's. What fuckedit up was the violence. But we should bring it back. Just need to convince everyone to bring out the lows a lot more often and cruise not just park. Hey congrats on the front page LRM, well deserved homie.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> yea I agree I miss all that too thats how it was in san jose ca I also dont miss the knuckleheads from the 90's that messed it for everyone in everywere citys and states with the violence on the cruising strips thats exactly what happen out here on the famous story N king blvd strips its sad to see the cruising strips dead but if we really want it all back we can do is move forward suport each respect each other if theres drama leave that shit at home its not to late to bring everything back like the 90's and the bumper to bumper cruising we all just have to put effort in the citys and states we live in and make an effort to pull out the rides out of the garage more and cruise them it sucks to see a nice ride on a trailer it looks way better on the road cruising


Yup.. unite, cruise and have respect for each other.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> D-cheeze wasn't your dragon slayer on the NBK album?


Some one else told me that along time ago ... Never seen the album though?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Back in the 90s UK style :thumbsup:
This was Colin Ware's Datsun. 2 pumper in these pics but went up to 4 later on.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Eddie Ratley's Datsun 280









































Neil Butler (current Unity member) Suzuki sj410


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

My all time favorite. Dont kno the exact year but it was Tony King's Toyota Crown. Only one in the UK and not many more in whole Europe. I kno its in real good hands now and close to gettin back on the road. I remember in about '01 it was for sale for very little.....if only i wasnt such a dick. Im sure i'd still have it


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Kool little thing 
Ive heard it just been fixed and this one too is comin back. Apparently it fold like a wallet due to rusty floors mixed with hydraulics LOL Its a Triumph btw.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

nice thread, the 90s was a good time in lowriding, :thumbsup: When 520s were only 15.95 a pop.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


wuts this? looks a bit like an australian falcon


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:


Im diggn' the one in the pink. Wish I knew what she looks like now.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

mattd said:


> nice thread, the 90s was a good time in lowriding, :thumbsup: When 520s were only 15.95 a pop.


Damm I over payed! I was paying 20.00 bucks a pop.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

RdnLow63 said:


> wuts this? looks a bit like an australian falcon


True that, so does the hearse.
Same shape as the 79-85 era ford falcon


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The orange/green car was called Gran-slam and is a mkII Granada, and so was the hearse. And yeah, deffo Ford. The hearse was stolen in the early '00s by some jerk. A real shame as it was one of the first cars in Unity and it was due for a complete makeover soon... :thumbsdown:

Most probably they were rebadged as Falcons in Australia btw.


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NO PARKING ON THE DANCE FLOOR IF U WERENT THERE U MISSED THIS CAR DANCING BIG ASS GANG FIGHT AN A GOOD CARSHOW


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

the 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

90s camara sore arms after show


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


POMONA THAT SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


90-91?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pics big spanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NO PARKING ON THE DANCE FLOOR IF U WERENT THERE U MISSED THIS CAR DANCING BIG ASS GANG FIGHT AN A GOOD CARSHOW


pomona ...j&j hydraulics the lugos bros....


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


Firme


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

TODAY WAS A GOOD HAD TO USE MY AK


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Good era.


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Inspiring era...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

rIdaho said:


> Inspiring era...


:yes:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TODAY WAS A GOOD HAD TO USE MY AK


:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN! I MISS THESE DAYS! :worship::h5::werd:uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

1999


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

JROCK said:


> MAN! I MISS THESE DAYS! :worship::h5::werd:uffin:


:yes:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> 1999


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

SALVADO 67 said:


> :thumbsup:


 Gracias!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :nicoderm:


It's " I didn't even have to use my AK"...


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> TODAY WAS A GOOD HAD TO USE MY AK


 Isley Brothers.......footsteps in the dark


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anyone know how i can put a hour and a half video on youtube, i have a dvd of the car shows i went to, late 90s to mid 2000. i seen videos on youtube that are just as long, want to put this video on it. its good, lowriders, cruising, ass and tiddys. shit even some girls getting boned in back seats on the strip


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TO ALL THE HOMIE WHO WANNA CRUISE THE BLVD LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS INSTEAD OF THE SAME CAR SHOWS SITTING ON LAWN CHAIRS ALL DAY, WE ARE DOING OUR 3rd DRIFTING ON A MEMORY WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE WITH HUGE SUCCESS FROM THE FIRST 2 CRUISES, HAD NEVER SEEN THE BLVD THAT PACKED WITH LOW LOWS SINCE WATCHING A 70s LOWRIDER MOVIE  HAD OVER A THOUSAND CARS ON THE BOULEVARD AT THE LAST ONE AND EXPECT A BIGGER TURN OUT ON THIS ONE heres the topic with all the details homies let us know if you can make it

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...ng-memory-whittier-blvd-cruise-july-21-a.html


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Back in the 99


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Host ur video on vimeo, I find it better than ootoob, I put a 50+ minute clip on there.

Put the link on here, very keen to see it.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

rarely see gold plated cars anymore:nosad:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I started riding back in 94, was on juice in late 95 loved the 90's couldnt wait every month to get my LRM here in the southeast things were differnt. We rode what we could find I was lucky enough to roll a car from the 60s so I had a big presence, lots of shows in Florida that time... if any one from that state remembers cruisin customs... lots of wheels poking out lots of stretched tires and alot of fun. Now I will ride the old cruise strip once or twice and not see a single rider.... its a true shame but I wont never stop riding or remembering how things used to be.


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


>


dam the blue monte was mine back n the day, wow i did not know it came out in this video


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

thx for postin the video, brings back lots of good memories, that year was the first year for Just Us phx, san diego, fresno, Yuma, los angeles, Bakersfield showed together, the gold n red mazda with the scissors lift was the presidents truck from san diego, we dominated the truck scene that year, wow, thx...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Back in the 99


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

EL ESE 67 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mid 90's


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

anyone know how I can upload to youtube or upload link to download a 2 hour dvd of my car show videos from 98 to 2002, its a lot of my camera videos put into one long video 2 hours long its on a dvd. it shows how lowriding was back in the day, the big ass groups of girls that USED to go, the cruises after on e street, whittier, and all over LA where girls would hang out theyre cars flashing tittys. theres fights on it, a few shootings, car shows and a 3some with some girls we had after. anyone know how I can upload it pm me


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and that's why I don't go to car shows anymore, theyre not the same anymore. and only like 3 girls there. the cars are cool, but its not the same anymore. show me how to load that dvd and youll see what I mean


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Edit out the fights and shooting . Thats tge fuel the cops need to pass some screwed up laws


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

EARLY 90s new illusions euros trucks were common on car clubs


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rodster bolt ons


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


> anyone know how I can upload to youtube or upload link to download a 2 hour dvd of my car show videos from 98 to 2002, its a lot of my camera videos put into one long video 2 hours long its on a dvd. it shows how lowriding was back in the day, the big ass groups of girls that USED to go, the cruises after on e street, whittier, and all over LA where girls would hang out theyre cars flashing tittys. theres fights on it, a few shootings, car shows and a 3some with some girls we had after. anyone know how I can upload it pm me


send me PM's of the 3 some and girl fights!


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

D-Cheeze said:


> And again in 1995


I remember your ride cruising cinco de mayo in San Jo


----------



## Alabaster (Jun 17, 2013)

Subbin... This thread is sweet... I remember the bed dancing and the euros the most... That and a few of the EPIC traditionals that made LRM Lowrider of the year. :fool2:

I hate to think our best days are behind us though.. I just re-upped my LRM sub too.:h5:


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

I miss the 90s people rolled to events deeper then they do now.

Like clubs will roll like 2-3 cars to an event now a days and back then clubs would roll deep like 40-50 cars deep.

People where in it for the scene the lowriders the automotive lifestyle etc.

Now a days its more people trying to F around fight start sh*t disrespect people and the event.

I miss the dancing bed competitions..


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

Early 91 or6 92


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

EL Presumido said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Back in the 99


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


 That's definitely 90s!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

The good old days


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sureñosbluez said:


>


I REMEMBER THIS PORCHE! :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sdropnem said:


>


AAAH THE EARLYDAYS OF CAR DANCING. :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

hunington park


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

costa mesa 90s


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Miss the 90s


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Miss them days


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


That's my old Sidekick and the homie Mike Lopez
Old Samurai


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

My Fiancés car from back and the day an 84 Regal. She had it painted added Roadsters and Phantom top..It was her daily and her pride and joy..Then it got stolen, she got it back with no rims.


----------

